# صور قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ج1



## ابن الكنيسة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

http://wow32.com/out.php/i11139_3.jpg






http://wow32.com/out.php/i11138_2.JPG




http://wow32.com/out.php/i11137_1.JPG


ابن الكنيسة
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي عالصور الجميلة ياغالى
انا بينت الصور بس بعد اذنك
ربنا يباركك


----------

